# Permitted dimensions of new imports



## 107348 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi All

I think the title says it all.

What are the permitted dimensions of imports both new and second hand although I would expect no difference in ages. What is included i.e. mittors, awnings, tow hitches etc.

I did have an official document that actually listed all acceptable and unacceptable RV's by name and model number but alas I have lost it.

Thanks in advance.

Cheers, Ron


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Ron,

Welcome to MHF!

All in here:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-107123.html#107123

Plus I cannot see anywhere where an RV is exempt from the maximum overhang is 60% of wheelbase rule. Either I've missed some loophole, or it is not enforced.

Dave
Edit: Some more useful links, though you will see officialdom has gone quiet in recent months :-(
http://www.rvda.co.uk/news.php
http://www.arvm.uk.com/news.php
http://www.rvda.co.uk/faq.php?task=see&qID=8
http://www.rvda.co.uk/rvlist.php


----------



## 107348 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Dave

Thanks for the quick reply. I'm probably heading out there in the new year to pick something up as I recently sold my Coachmen.

I import and sell American cars and accessories and the rules are forever shifting. 

The next change coming along is a directive "preventing the change of use of a light" in other words the common practice of converting the reversing lights to indicators will be outlawed and we will have to stick hideous after market indicators on the back of cars and trucks.

I just can't believe how they dream up these rules.

Cheers, Ron


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Lights*



Ron55 said:


> Hi Dave
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply. I'm probably heading out there in the new year to pick something up as I recently sold my Coachmen.
> 
> ...


Probably because most reversing lights are designed to be erm, Reversing Lights. The reversing light lenses are not designed or intended for use as signal indicators or anything else for that matter.

Totally agree with the rule

Trev.


----------



## Forestboy (Feb 19, 2007)

Perhap its because by driving an Rv you're different from the norm. If the rule makers have their way we'll all drive the same Euro vans. That'll be the day I quit owning a motorhome I want the freedom to make my own choice and not have to fit into the Mr. average tickbox.
By the way please don't take offence I have nothing against euro motorhomes I just won't be told to conform to someone else's ideas.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Ron55 said:


> I import and sell American cars and accessories


Ron,

Can you get hold of a boot lock for one of these? I need one - 2002 Ford Crown Victoria P71 Interceptor.

Dougie.

*PS* Unashamedly off-topic. The car's a national charity fund-raiser.


----------



## 107348 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Lights*



teemyob said:


> Ron55 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dave
> ...


Yep and with attitudes like yours you would see American cars off the roads in no time. Take a look at the construction and design of reversing lights before taking a holier than thou attitude and you will find that they emit the same amount of light.

Take it one step further and what would you say to the same clowns who want to get LHD vehicles banned because of safety reasons? Totally agree with them too? Didn't think so.

Ron


----------



## 107348 (Sep 30, 2007)

asprn said:


> Ron55 said:
> 
> 
> > I import and sell American cars and accessories
> ...


Hi Dougie

My next container will be leaving around the beginning of Feb, arriving about 1st or 2nd week of march so if that's any good we can get a new or used on put in there for you.

Cheers, Ron


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Ron55 said:


> My next container will be leaving around the beginning of Feb


Perfecto.  New or used, doesn't matter, so long as there's a key & it works. PM me if you need anything else in the way of info.

Dougie.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

asprn said:


> PM me if you need anything else in the way of info.


Hi Dougie and Ron

As an unsubscribed member, Ron doesn't have access to PMs. And his free posts are running out. 

Gerald


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

geraldandannie said:


> As an unsubscribed member, Ron doesn't have access to PMs. And his free posts are running out


Thanks Gerald - failed to notice the absence of the Crown. 

Dougie.


----------



## 107348 (Sep 30, 2007)

asprn said:


> geraldandannie said:
> 
> 
> > As an unsubscribed member, Ron doesn't have access to PMs. And his free posts are running out
> ...


Their you go Dougie, I've been crowned!

Cheers, Ron


----------



## 107348 (Sep 30, 2007)

geraldandannie said:


> asprn said:
> 
> 
> > PM me if you need anything else in the way of info.
> ...


Thanks Gerald, I didn't realise this. All done now.

Cheers, Ron


----------

